# 5 Volt USB Fans



## Mrsig (Jun 6, 2021)

I just installed 2 5 volt fans with LED lights the fans are 3 speed and will run for about 4.5 hours on the battery or when the motor is on they run off of the USB ports. With the new roof and fans 95 + deg heat is nothing now as long as I stay on the tractor.


----------

